# Anyone else have this problem?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got a problem that is not exclusive to snow hunting but it seems that this topic is getting the most attention these days so...can anyone relate?

It's my shoulders. :eyeroll:

Let me be specific. My shoulders slope...much in the way of what I imagine prehistoric mans shoulders sloped. 
I can't keep decoy bags, gun slings, or anything else on my shoulders. It really sucks too when trying to walk out into the field.

Does anyone else have this problem or can anyone offer a solution?

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont have this problem but you could try to place the bag on one side of your body and the strap diagonal hanging off of your opposite shoulder. Your neck should keep the strap from going anywhere. 8)


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

D - your thinking too much and need to knock down some snows to change some things up. :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sew a large button on the shoulder of your coat. It will catch thestrap and keep it from sliding off.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

YES DAN I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM- YOU SHOULD TRY BEING 5'3 AND A LADIE. WAS IN THE DAKOTAS THIS PAST WEEKEND AND WITH THE HIGH WINDS IT WAS REAL FUN  - ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

solution you ask? Get a four wheeler.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

HAVE ONE- FIELDS WHERE TO SOFT


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Put the strap around your neck and the bag on the opposite shoulder as said above, you may have to sew new straps on to make it work......

Quit thinking Dan, just do it!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I think your shoulders are slopeing due to the weight of all the "time" on your hands... :lol: oke:

Like others have said put the straps across your body ..or buy an ATV. :wink:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> I think your shoulders are slopeing due to the weight of all the "time" on your hands... :lol: oke:
> 
> Like others have said put the straps across your body ..or buy an ATV. :wink:


You could well be right. Working five jobs and then hunting geese and taking care of the house and training the dog and handing out goose hunting advice...it's just too much.  
Dan


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I can't keep decoy bags, gu
> 
> 
> > n slings, or anything else on my shoulders. It really sucks too when trying to walk out into the field.
> ...


----------



## Fleshsmith (Mar 24, 2008)

Lateral Shoulder Raises (google it), besides being able to hump just about anything on your shoulders, you get a very broad apperance in a suit.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Fleshsmith said:


> Lateral Shoulder Raises (google it), besides being able to hump just about anything on your shoulders, you get a very broad apperance in a suit.


That's just what I need. More women chasing me. LOL. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

At least you don't have a low sloping brow too.lol
[/quote]


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

headshot said:


> At least you don't have a low sloping brow too.lol


[/quote]

I'll drink to that :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You would have a tough time as a mailman.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Just get goosegrinder to make you one of these wagons!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51553


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

dfisher said:


> I've got a problem that is not exclusive to snow hunting but it seems that this topic is getting the most attention these days so...can anyone relate?
> 
> It's my shoulders. :eyeroll:
> 
> ...


shoulder shrugs and any deltoid lifts should help :beer: if you drink out of a large enough mug, that could count as a deltoid raise :beer:


----------

